# Lucky Former Dolphin - VERY Lucky



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2015)

This is what happens when you do not use a kill switch and you are fishing alone. He's lucky to be alive.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/12140365/ex-miami-dolphins-fullback-rob-konrad-swims-9-miles-fall

My BS meter is going off bigtime. These are shark infested waters,and unless he knows celestial navigation how did he know which dircetion to swim at night? And Knorad is declining all interviews. I'd also like to know what the temps were and he also had no lif jacket so he swam for 10 hours? And he swam almost to where he lives from offshore? I realize it could be 100% true but I think there's more to this story somehow . . .

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, most people wouldn't have the stamina to swim 9 miles in, that's crazy and I'm sure a huge learning experience.


----------



## jmurray (Jan 9, 2015)

I hope I never have to find out whether I can swim 9 miles or not

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2015)

His dolphin instinct kicked in

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Molokai (Jan 10, 2015)

He probably saw the lights on the shore, so he knew which way to swim. Dont know about the currents and 9 mile is a long swim.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2015)

Does sound a little far fetched. Given the behavior of some former pro athletes, might have been a drug deal gone bad... (that's my idle conspiracy theory) nine miles is a long haul, but people have swam farther in survival situations....


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Tom I thought about the lights, but keep in mind when your eyes are about 3" above sea level your horizon view is extremely limited. The lights can reflect off of clouds over a highly lit metro area but not sure how far out at sea you could see that unless the clouds are very high and well lit by the city.

Like Barry said, many have swum further, but man was he ever lucky if things happened the way he claims. That area he was allegedly swimming is one of the most highly infested with sharks on the planet - and sharks are predominantly nocturnal hunters. Will be interesting to see if this story is ever updated.


----------



## Molokai (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin, sharks hunt in the morning and evening. Maybe some are nocturnal but ...


----------



## Molokai (Jan 10, 2015)

Did you use wikipedia for that info about the sharks. Lol.
i agree about the lights. I spent lots if time in teenager years hunting squids about 8 miles from the shore. You can see the lights but thats 10 feet from the sea level.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Everything I have ever read and heard - the general consensus is that sharks generally hunt more at night, but obviously they will feed anytime an opportunity presents itself. I don't have a ton of night dive experience less than a dozen, but I know from experience that the reefs come alive by an order of magnitude at night and of the shark sightings I have seen I have seen most were at night. 

Not saying you're wrong - it's just that I have never heard anyone say that before so I will be interested to see if I have been under the wrong impression. I just googled "*when do sharks feed*"? and most if not all of the top hits say they feed at night. You have to decide for yourself if the sources are accurate but I linked it for you so you can decide.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Did you use wikipedia for that info about the sharks. Lol.



I was waiting for someone to say that. I guess that will never die.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm with Molokai, always heard the hours around dusk and dawn for highest activity... but that doesn't make me right. That said, shark attacks on people are overwhelmingly mistake attacks, most types don't typically go after people. Too much "regular" food around to mess with something abnormal in their world. There are, obviously, exceptions... and more opportunistic species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Yep - I always say if I had to face a shark at sea I'd rather face a great white over a tiger or a bull. Jacques Cousteau said the most dangerous shark in the ocean is the oceanic white tip because they roam in packs and attack like wolves.


----------



## Molokai (Jan 10, 2015)

I will look into it but according to my knowledge most man eating sharks feed at dawn and dusk.
Feeding frenzy at night is reserved for reef sharks who eats fish.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 10, 2015)

The last sentence of the article has absolutely no relation to the story....

"ABC News reported Konrad was listed on a website for investment firm KT Capital as a principal."

Really? What does that have to do with him being found or whatever?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Tom this is the only table of statistics that I could find on "time of day" attacks. Obviously I can't vouch for the accuracy of the data but supposedly this is their sole focus so you would think it should be fairly reliable - draw your own conclusions but if this to to be believed more shark attacks occur during daylight hours, then night, with dawn and dusk way behind. But maybe it's skewed because more humans are in the w ater during the day. The screen shot below was taken from this site:

http://sharkattackfile.info/time_of_day_shark_attacks/time_of_day_most_shark_attacks.asp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> maybe it's skewed because more humans are in the w ater during the day.



I would say this is definitely true.

My knowledge is basically limited to what I learned in my surfing and swimming days. Didn't do much of either at night.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

What I found interesting was that night attacks far exceed dawn and dusk - telling me sharks are more active at night than any other time of day especially dawn and dusk, You know there far fewer humans in the water during the night. My gut feeling is if the number of humans in the water were the same throughout all times of day, you'd see that night attack number skyrocket.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin, you convinced me. I drew my conclusion from watching some documentaries about shark attacks. I recall 100% some guy who went swimming early in the morning and lost a leg. They were saying that was the time in day when people should avoid swimming. Think it was a bull shark.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Think it was a bull shark.



Them and Tigers scare me the most. And as you well know bulls swim way up fresh waters rivers! Yikes!


----------



## Molokai (Jan 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Them and Tigers scare me the most. And as you well know bulls swim way up fresh waters rivers! Yikes!


yes, i know that. Even in Mississippi river.
They breed young in some river in south Africa, Cape town

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2015)

He finally broke his silence - he sounds pretty believable to me.


----------

